# Trolling motor install



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

My trolling motor should arrive tomorrow and I was going to do the install but this weekend's weather looks like its going to be nice and I won't have the time to install it by then. I'm not sure of the cost but if it's affordable to me I would like to have someone install it and have it ready before the weekend. It's a minn kota bow mount 24v 80lb Ipilot. I also have the quick release bracket, minn kota 3 bank charger and 2 battery boxes. What I don't have is the 8 gauge tinned copper wire and circuit breaker. The only part about the install that would be different is the trolling motor mount. 8 rivets will need to be drilled out to be able to get a wrench under the top plate to through bolt it then install new rivets. If anyone can recommend someone I would appreciate it. I know it's short notice. I'm also attaching pictures of the mount to show where the rivets are. 




















Edit: no wires should need to be chased. The only spot for the batteries and charger are in the bow which has pretty easy access.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

if that's mounted to one side of the bow, the boat is gonna track weird, with the back end wanting to come around...Just my experience with mounting it that way at least.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Did you get it installed yet

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Forum Runner


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

No, not yet. I had to take it to a welding shop to get an extension welded on the trolling motor bracket. I hope to get the boat back tomorrow.


----------

